# Large spring guides



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Does anyone sell/know anyone who sells larger spring guides (for an older 8.5" foot fenwick) to catch kings and cobia.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Unsure which guides you are looking precisely, but Mudhole has these:

http://www.mudhole.com/Merrick-Nonfouling-Spin-Guides


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.therodroom.com/shop/pc/home.asp

The rod room in Orange beach Alabama .....maybe even J&M tackle that wat too


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have found them on Ebay before.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Did you ever find the guides you were looking for? 
I have a set that is new, and would be perfect for a spinning rod like you described. I was going to use them on an old Fenwick build, but went a different direction.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Nb, are the ones you have the Gudebrod foul proofs?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Nb, are the ones you have the Gudebrod foul proofs?


No. They're custom made by an individual. 
But they're spoken for anyways and that's the only set I'm getting rid off.


----------

